# Bose AMP Circuit diagram



## MiDNiTE (Mar 8, 2020)

Hi guys,
As in title I'm looking for electrical scheme for Bose amp.
I need that because my front door mid-low range speakers doesn't work 
Do you know that speakers are active?


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

These may help you.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

There's some additional information on the Bose Amp in the Knowledge Base. Probably more than you need, but if you do, you know where to find it -

*FAQ - Bose Amp Technical Information and Repair Guides*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 5#p9148655

View attachment Bose Amp Technical Service Information.pdf


----------



## MiDNiTE (Mar 8, 2020)

It's less that I need...
I changed already power outputs but to check amp I need electronic scheme not wiring out scheme...


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

You can find the vehicle schematics, including the Bose Amp and speakers, in the Knowledge Base -

*FAQ - Audi TT (8J) Workshop Manuals & Self Study Programs*
*Wiring Diagrams & Component Locations - A005TT20021*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1833829

.


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

> I need electronic scheme not wiring out scheme.


If you mean a circuit diagram for the amplifier itself, then I think you are out of luck. I have never seen one in the public domain.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

+1 tttony - I wasn't quite sure if that's what he meant. But yeah, I never seen an internal Bose Amp schematic either.


----------

